
Drupal and WordPress tech stacks diverge to PHP and JavaScript - velmu
http://drupal.sh/drupal-wordpress-tech-stacks-diverge
======
lightlyused
A good backend is just has important. Drupal is also going heavy javascript,
you just won't hear about it because it is really no big thing.

